

"Fixing the Brain With Computers":  conversation with neurosurgeon R. Bucholz - hn12
http://spectrum.ieee.org/podcast/at-work/innovation/fixing-the-brain-with-computers

======
ChuckMcM
Someday this research is going to put drug dealers out of business and make
batteries a prescription item.

